# GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)



## PCGH_Willi (3. Dezember 2017)

*GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

servus,

Hat jemand ne ahnung wie man das power limit bei Pascal karten wie der 1030 ohne shunt wiederstände anheben kann? ohne ein ordentliches powerlimit komm ich mit nem voltmod nämlich auch nicht weiter haha  einstellen kann ich 1.112 aber wenn ich speichertakt drauf gebe komm ich unter last bei 1v glatt raus  und bios flash is ja nich so wirklich möglich... geht das evtl über die registry wie bei amd? oder gar nicht? wäre super wenn mir einer helfen kann 

MfG Microwilli


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Bei ner 1030? Lol, wenn du mehr Leistung möchtest, kauf dir ne größere Graka...

Die Karte bezieht den Strom doch ausschließlich aus dem PCIE Slot, oder ? Und hat keinen 6 Pin Stecker, oder ? Dann hat das schon einen Grund, wieso das Powerlimit nicht angehoben werden kann.

LG


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

naja ich sags mal so: 1. die karte wird für den hwbot cheapaz chips cup gebencht unter trockeneis
2. wieso soll das ein grund sein dass man das power limit nicht anheben kann? der pcie slot gibt laut spec 75w her und die karte braucht keine 40.... (zumal man auch deutlich über 100 w über den slot ziehen kann und das problemlos)


----------



## chaotium (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Du kannst auch 1000 W über den Slot ziehen, machste halt nur einmal.
Chinaquads hats schon gesagt, Du hast halt dann die falsche Karte.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

die karten haben alle das selbe problem... es muss aber eine 1030 sein ich weiß selber dass es nicht auf normalem weg möglich ist sonst würd ich ja nicht fragen meine güte... der cheapaz chips cup ist begrenzt auf gt 1030... ich poste das ja nicht umsonst im hwbot unterforum XD


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Dann solltest du auch dazu schreiben, das du die Karte mit Trockeneis kühlst und nur als xxxxx Vergleich nutzen möchtest. Kannst du das powerlimit garnicht anheben ?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Willi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

naja ich denke wenn ich das im hwbot unterforum poste sollte das offensichtlich sein  
ja kann ich 0 anheben, ich werde die tage mal an zwei wiederständen flü+ssigmetall testen, hatte zuerst nicht gedacht dass die für das power limit wichtig sind, da der wiederstand zu klein war aber ein kumpel hat gemeint dass das doch gehen müsste


----------



## PCGH_Willi (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Update: funktioniert leider nicht mit shunt mod... :/ irgendwelche anderen ideen?


----------



## bastian123f (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Bei Karten, die sich den Strom hauptsächlich vom Mainboard holen ist das nicht möglich. 
Das ganze rumprobieren ist da nutzlos. Da benötigst du schon eine Karte mit erweiteter Versorgung über 6 Pin oder 8 Pin


----------



## PCGH_Willi (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

gibts bei ner 1030 nicht, gibts am spannungscontroller evtl sowas wie nen sense pin für power? spannung is klar aber mehr spannuung bringt mir ohne mehr powerlimit nix ...


----------



## Superwip (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Interessant, dass es Shuntwiderstände gibt, dass diese aber nicht für das Messen der Leistung genutzt werden...


----------



## wwwnutzer (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Schau dir doch mal das Bild eines Teilnehmers an, er gibt über einen zusätzlichen 6 Pin noch Power drauf ein anderer nimmt ein EVGA Powerboard. Da sollte noch einiges drin sein wenn schon so höhere Ergebnisse drin sind. Der Chip zur Spannungsregulierung sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auch austauschen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

jo die karte ist mommentan bei nem kumpel der schaut sich das gerade an wobei ich nicht mal weiss ob der dann pünktlich fertig wird


----------



## DasRegal (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Ohne ein externes Mosfet wird das schwierig werden sich auf den obersten Plätzen breit zu machen.   Denke mal mit Dice und Vmod wirst du zwischen 1,8 bis 2Ghz landen. Allerdings sehe ich, dass es schon Ergebnisse mit 2,7Ghz+ in Kombi mit Powerboard gibt. Versuch das beste draus zu machen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

1800mhz hab ich schon unter luft gehabt leider extrem durch das power limit eingebremst... :/ hat fast 0.1v rausgenommen war dann stabil bei 1700mhz in etwa


----------



## Axiom (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstÃ¤nde)*

Ein Bios Flash bei Pascal Karten ist schon möglich, sofern man ein EEPROM Programmer hat wie z. B ein MiniPro
Fehlt halt nur noch eine gescheite Möglichkeit das Bios zu verändern.
Zwar gibt es für 1060 und höher den Mobile Pascal TDP Tweaker siehe hier Releases * LaneLyng/MobilePascalTDPTweaker * GitHub, aber hier handelt es sich ja um ne 1030.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

ja damit hab ichs schon probiert geht leider net... ich bekomm die karte die tage zurück.


----------



## Axiom (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

So habe mal das Bios mal in einen Hex-Editor genauer angeschaut und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das man es wahrscheinlich modden könnte.
Dafür habe ich das Bios vom gt1030 mit den 1070er verglichen.
Und eine ähnliche stelle gefunden die wie bei der 1070 wahrscheinlich für das Power Limit ist
bei der 1070 konnte ich die stelle einfach suchen, da es nur ein Ergebnis gab, war es so mindest bei der 1070 klar
Bei der 1030 hat es mehrere Ergebnisse geliefert, aber da es bei einen Ergebnis wirklich ähnlich zu der der 1070 ist hab ich die stelle wahrscheinlich gefunden
Hier ein angehängtes Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gründe dafür das es wahrscheinlich die richtige stelle ist, sind:
Der Wert ist zweimal nebeneinander und da bei der 1030 Limit und target 30.000mW sind auffällig. Bei der 1070 stehen die werte auch nebeneinander.
Der Text in der rechten Spalte um die stelle herum, vor allem darüber, ist recht auffällig, da fast gleich.

Wenn das Bios  letztendlich gemoddet wird, muss man natürlich auch die Checksumme der Datei danach anpassen.
Dazu hier mehr: [Tutorial] How to fix a bios checksum.

Zum flashen braucht man natürlich wie gesagt ein EEPROM Programmer.

Edit: hab gerade gesehen das du die Checksumme auch mit den Mobile Pascal TDP Tweaker anpassen kannst. Findet man unter Tools
Dazu öffnet man das original Bios und geht unter Tools und kopiert die Target Checksum
Diese Target Checksum musst du dann auch beim gemoddeten Bios eintragen
Einfach das gemoddete Bios öffnen und unter Tools bei Target Checksum wieder eintragen und dann auf Quick Fix


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

@microwilli und Axiom  gibt es jetzt schon ein angepasstet Bios für die GT 1030? bzw. hat ihr schon probiert ob das funktioniert?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

Also folgendes, ein kumpel von mir hat versucht das power limit über nen wiederstand raus zu nehmen aber das ist bei dem spannungscontroller gar nicht angebunden, wird scheinbar irgendwie berechnet (zumal man auch keine prozentzahl hat) von daher bleibt nur power board, da die competition mittlerweile aber eh schon lange rum is lohnt das nich mehr


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. April 2018)

*AW: GT 1030 Power limit anheben (keine shunt wiederstände)*

der letzte beitrag klärt deine frage glaub ich


----------

